# Has anyone read The Warded Man?



## Black Dragon (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently discovered The Warded Man by Peter V. Brett.  I found it to be a refreshing take on the fantasy genre.  He creates a vision of the world that is compelling, tragic and yet hopeful.  

Has anyone else had a chance to check it out?


----------



## Aqua Buddha (Jan 28, 2011)

Isn't that the novel that was written on an iphone?  It sounded to me like a book whose sales were driven by a gimmick.  Much like Eragon.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

I find "The Warded Man" to stand out as heads and shoulders better than works like "Eragon" (I'm not a hater, Eragon just stinks... ha ha!).  I really liked the Rojer character, and I like concurrent story lines, they make for more complete writing in my mind.  Concurrent stories need more background work and leave themselves open to better drafting in my opinion.  

Tony, this is a really good story in my mind, though depressing... my iPod doesn't have an app to control corelings?  NO!!!!!!!


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe this is called "The Painted Man" here in Australia. Was looking through my brochure from the bookstore today and saw the author's name, but the title was different. Does anyone know why that is, or is it a matter of America changing the title again, much like with "Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone/Sorcerer's Stone"? 

I may check it out, apparently I get the book free when I buy Raymond E Feist's latest novel.

And Leg, as for your opinion on Eragon, I couldn't agree more when you say it stinks. I think the best description of said story I have heard would be this:

'Eragon is essentially the story of "Star Wars" taking place in Tolkien's Middle Earth.'


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Though until you said Star Wars in Middle Earth I had not seen it, now I cannot escape it... good call Kev...


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 2, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> Tony, this is a really good story in my mind, though depressing... my iPod doesn't have an app to control corelings?  NO!!!!!!!


 
Now that's a fantastic idea!  

Also, I picked up the sequel to the Warded Man, called The Desert Spear.  I haven't had a chance to read it yet, though.  I'm finishing up the Night Angel Trilogy, and I have less time for reading now that I'm a dad.




kjjcarpenter said:


> I believe this is called "The Painted Man" here in Australia. Was looking through my brochure from the bookstore today and saw the author's name, but the title was different.


 
Wow, Kev, I didn't realize this.  For some bizarre reason the US publisher felt compelled to not only change the name of the book, but the name of title character as well!?!

I can't figure out why publishers do this.  Would American readers really have been that turned off by "Philosopher's Stone," for instance?


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 2, 2011)

It's an odd one, and I don't think I will ever understand the need for such altering by foreign publishers. I find it confusing. Imagine you're travelling overseas and you do not know of the different titles. You see a 'new' title by the same author and pick it up willingly because you trust in their writing skills. You buy it, take it back to your motel room, sit down in bed, flip open the first page only to suddenly realise, "Wait a minute, I've read this before!"

For the American version of "Philosopher's Stone", I was always perplexed as to how far they went with changing the details. Was it just the title, or is every reference to the Philosopher's Stone translated to Sorcerer's Stone throughout the book? The same for the movie, how one earth did they cover that up? Was the movie released as "Philosopher's Stone" or "Sorcerer's Stone"?


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 3, 2011)

Honestly, I think American's were going to be "too confused" by the reference to the historical goal of alchemy creating a "Philosopher's Stone" so instead used a word that was more magical in nature...  Americans tend to view philosophers as men of thought, not action, and for some reason middle America is all about action... put Michael Bay in charge of Jane Austen adaptions I say... Pride and EXTREME Prejudice!


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the American version of Sorcerer's Stone on blu ray.  In the film's dialogue they only refer to the item in question as the Sorcerer's Stone.  It appears that they actually filmed each scene where it is mentioned twice, first with "philosopher" and then with "sorcerer."

Just wait until your book hits the shelves, Kev.  Close your eyes, and imagine what the US publisher will do to your title.  Do you like what you see?


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 3, 2011)

Woah, I can't believe that, Tony. I had heard such rumours from friends that the dialogue was changed, I thought it was just that though—a rumour. They went to the effort of filming each scene twice for the sake of the name change. That's commitment. Well, my longtime question is now answered. I can sleep at night again.

As for changes to my book, to tell the truth I would feel irritated—if it ever makes it to foreign shores that is. I'm not sure how JK Rowling felt after hearing the news, or Peter V Brett for that matter, but having a story I wrote altered for the purpose of "not confusing people" would have me writing a letter of complaint to the publisher. It seems rude to me. Not to mention I'm obsessed with continuity—alternative versions only create confusion in this field!


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you possibly think that in a country that doesn't tolerate public discussion of blasphemous magic they also filmed a version of "Harry Potter and the Kidney Stone"?


----------



## Aqua Buddha (Feb 4, 2011)

I preferred Harry Potter and the Family Stone.  It has a funkadelic groove.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Aqua Buddha said:


> Isn't that the novel that was written on an iphone?  It sounded to me like a book whose sales were driven by a gimmick.  Much like Eragon.


 
The novel itself is great.  As for it being written on an Iphone, that is true.  The author had a lengthy commute each day, and the bus ride to write a book.  

When I first heard this story, I decided to buy an Ipod Touch, which is an Iphone without the phone.  I've written about 2/3 of my new book on it.  It's great for writing anywhere on the go.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey all. This is my first post outside of my very recent introduction, and I'm happy to say that Im a huge fan of the Demon Cycle, which is the planned five book series that (in the UK) The Painted Man falls into. it is actually my current favourite book. And for Black Dragon, the second in the series - The Desert Spear, shows Jardir's side of what happened in the The Painted Man. It is just as good as the first and I love them both, however some choices the author chose for a certain character in The Desert Spear made me prefer the The Painted Man. As for writing it on his phone, this is also true. He wrote it on his HP Ipaq during his train journey to and from work each day. You may also be interested to know the book has been optioned for film by the duo behind the "Resident Evil" movie franchise and is awaiting a highly expected green light from the studio.


----------

